# The Following (New Series)



## Xaysai (Jan 23, 2013)

So I was really excited to watch "The Following" last night (I DVR'd it. It was on Monday).

It looked like it was going to be dark and original, but I was disappointed.

I felt like the first episode was rushed and should have been a longer story arc (maybe 2-3 episodes) as they squeezed in WAY too much back story, WAY too quickly.

I felt like the MC was a little trope-ish: fallen hero is now a drunk loose cannon called back to solve some kind of problem.

What I did like about it is that the antagonist styles his killing habits around Edgar Allen Poe's literature and has overtly set the stage for the movie as if it were a book. Towards the end he talks about the characters and relationships in the show as if they were taken from literature, citing "the love interest", "the fallen hero", and "the call to action".

I'll probably watch the next few episodes, but I hope it gets better.


----------

